# cook county



## stealthpicker (Apr 17, 2016)

Haven't posted in a couple years for obvious reasons. Metal was my old handle. Just checked the 10 day forecast for the Chicago area and see that this upcoming week brings a good chance of showers and steady temps? Looks like next weekend into next week 'should' get things going for around here.....hopefully?. There might be some smallies out now, but not wasting my time for one or two for an all day event. Don't forget about the ticks. They were BAD last year and this year I head they will be worse because of the mild winter. They freak me out the last few years and have been a factor for me not getting out as much. Hope everyone has a safe and successful year. Please don't litter.


----------

